# Post-Riding Soreness



## BaileyJo

You are working too hard. I am always struggling with soreness in my back and shoulders. I have found that what I am doing is although I think I am sitting back, it's just my shoulders are back and I am working and tense ib my lower back. If I remember to really sit back with my shoulders, it takes the pressure off. Just relax more. I find I always have to work at relaxing!

I know I have had a good ride when my shoulders are not stiff. To help with coping with it until you get better, have someone give you a good massage. Preferrably someone who loves you as those are the best kind!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

It sounds like you are tensing up for some reason.

Can someone watch you ride and give you an objective look from the ground? They may see something.

Another thing you can do is a few excercises in the saddle to loosen up your shoulders and back. If you need someone to steady your horse, do this on a lungeline so the horse is walking and you can concentrate on your shoulders and back.

Roll shoulders front and back a few times.

Lift and lower shoulders a few times.

Arms out at shoulder height, rotate in small circles frontwards and backwards.

Lean forward and touch your horse's poll, then backwards and touch his rump. Do this with the right hand, then the left.

Then shake out your shoulders and pick up the reins, get off the lunge line and ride. 

See if any of those pick up a "sore" or "tight" spot in the area you're having trouble with.


----------



## ligoleth

I had to fuss with the horse the other day because he wasn't listening, so that may be the cause of my working too hard.

Often when I ride, I am told to relax that I am too tense, but, I felt more relaxed while riding than I normally do. 

RGF, I remember those excercises! Back when I was younger, my instructor had me do those. I never understood the use for them, other than doing excercises.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Yeah! I remembered those from my early days taking English riding lessons :wink: 

They do help you relax, and gently move the muscles in your shoulders and back. They also help you balance.

Remember dropping your stirrups and swinging your legs back and forth? Or holding your legs out from the saddle, then laying them on the horse's side again? Oh those younger days :lol: when I was more flexible.


----------



## ligoleth

yeah! I remember those, too. : p 

They made me feel silly, and the repetetiveness just made me annoyed. haha. 


As for having massages from someone you love... mm... I'd kill for one right now. Haha!


----------



## waresbear

You are working the large muscles in your body. The soreness is a good thing, eventually when you are conditioned, you won't feel sore. Unless it feels like something is outta whack or chronic sharp pain, it's best relieved by having a hot bath & a massage.


----------



## nuisance

I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I have alot of soreness after riding. I've gotten where I take Tylenol along with my non-narcotic Rx pain reliever before I ride, and I am not near as sore when I'm done. I take a daily anti-inflammatory, or I'd take some Aleve or Ibuprofen prior to riding in stead of Tyenol. May want to "pre-medicate"


----------

